# Primetime "Back Track Race" in Atlanta



## Three (Feb 18, 2005)

Attention racers !!!!!


These are the trophies for the Back Track On-Road Race at Primetime Hobbies on July 8th. Stock Touring, Mini and F1 Classes. 

Check em' out. 








www.primetimehobby.com


----------



## RoNTC3 (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks nice. Wish I could make it up there but I'm commited to race in Baltimore MD that weekend.


----------

